
Apply HN Idea Essentials - Innovativex
www.ideaessentials.com<p>So many of us have ideas but don&#x27;t know where to start. There are books, methodologies, courses, and webpages full of information, but what if we just want to get started right away? And what if we don&#x27;t want to lose tons of money doing it? Well, there&#x27;s another option called Idea Essentials.<p>Idea Essentials is an online tool that asks questions about your idea and then creates a customized, step by step roadmap to take any idea from concept to market including how to build a business around the idea, scale up, and prepare it for funding. Everything is done with complete privacy and using principles from some of the best, most proven idea development methodologies in the world (lean startup, Human Centered Design, Stage Gate, etc.) Pertinent resources are provided with each step, and useful reports such as executive summaries, scope of work, etc. are unlocked and can be exported.<p>An MVP is available for your use right now at www.ideaessentials.com. Check it out. It represents the first iteration of something that will revolutionize the way the world develops ideas.<p>I welcome any questions or suggestions and hope that Idea Essentials will be considered for the Y Combinator program.<p>Thanks!
======
brudgers
Are there some samples available without going through the onboarding process?

~~~
Innovativex
Hi Brudgers. I'd be happy to try and provide what you're looking for, but
could you clarify what you are looking for when you refer to "samples?"

~~~
brudgers
Sorry for not being clear.

I was hoping for an already completed or partially completed set of feedback
on an existing idea, that is an idea that maybe your company made up or a
"case study" showing the benefit of the service.

~~~
Innovativex
OK, thanks for the clarification. We are just completing beta tests and will
officially launch the site April 14, 2016, so unfortunately we don't have
users that are far enough along for that. However, I would invite you to set
up a basic account (takes about 2 mins), and start developing one of your
ideas so you can see for yourself how powerful this is. I hope to have
testimonials to share in a few months. www.ideaessentials.com

Thanks!

~~~
Innovativex
A comment was posted asking about case studies or benefits of our service and
at the time, I had no evidence. Well, I am happy to report that using Idea
Essentials to grow our company Innovative X, we were able to secure $25K of
seed funding just last week. It works and it does it while reducing risk. We
are drinking our own Kool Aid!

------
herbst
I like how you made the header in a modern design and as soon as you scroll or
go to a different site it just looks old.

~~~
Innovativex
Hi Herbst. When you say a different site looks old, which site are you
referring to? Thanks.

~~~
herbst
Bold fonts, awkward positionioned images, some with some without borders, Call
to action that does not look like a button, different font types (like on the
FAQ page or blog), the huge images that load very slow.

Also the social icons are empty for me (because the icon font is loaded over
http and not https), the advertise site tells me something about missing
resources in a alert dialog and then loads without CSS (this is my adblock,
because you called it advertise.css).

Also looking at SEO, you have stories in the keywords and your titles are way
to short and dont contain the company name or anything.

I would suggest showing the site to someone who knows what they are doing,
those all are just typical small issues that should be fixed within a few
hours at max.

~~~
Innovativex
Thank you Herbst for taking the time to describe these issues. That was very
kind of you. I will work to get them resolved.

Thanks again!

~~~
wingerlang
I just wanted to chime (9 days later) in that I think the same, it looks like
a page from the 90s or something.

~~~
Innovativex
Yes, agreed. It's horrible! It will be replaced with a new, sleep interface
soon since we have now secured seed capital.

